# Nhs process



## Silvita (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello evryone,
Anyone around to share nhs procedures, experinces? I have seen the specialist who recommends IVF and got copy of the letter from the clinic to my GP recommending IVF straightaway; but i am still unclear how it works and what is next? I have an appointment in 5 weeks for assessment as all tests have been completed. Assuming all is ok for ivf, is there a waiting time required after this appointment,when i can expect my ivf cycle can start? Is it crazy to think that might start in nov or dec? Txs


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello Silvita

I'm in the same boat as you i have a 5 week wait now untill my next appointment. At my last one i had internal scan which shows Polycystic ovaries and she went through my husbands sample results - low less than 5 mill count. She then said IVF is a 6 month waiting list at the moment (im going in huddersfield) and she said for me to think about maybe trying Clomifene in the mean time. And that was it. Im not sure what to expect at my next appointment on 29th October but i'ld be interested to know what will happen if anybody else replies on here.
Keep me updated on your journey maybe we might go through it all at the same time  

baby dust x


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi I was NHS - had tests at GP's, these then had to be repeated at a hospital gyno clinic as they couldn't access my GP's tests, then I was referred to an ACU straight for IVF - main factors being that I had a longish cycle (btwn 35-42 days each month) and DH had low count and motility.

Once I saw my consultant at ACU we were on the IVF train within a few short months (they said the next cycle!), I actually started a month later than I could do as I wanted to see my classes through the exams.  Although some of this was because I came from another area so the money was coming from elsewhere, whereas someone from a different area who was seen the same wk may have had to wait for a few more months.

I was on the long protocol, so I had to call the clinic on the 1st day of my cycle for my injection teach and then start the injections for downregulation and had baseline scan (checking lining of womb and follicles), this was about 7-10 days later.  Then started stiming and had more scans until ready for egg collection.

Egg collection occurred at CARE, they decided to go for ICSI treatment as while my DH count had improved they thought one problem we might have had was the sperm being unable to enter the egg, and transfer 5 days later.

Sorry if I have gone on too much, but congrats on getting this far as it can be a minefield and   with your treatment.


----------

